
HTC vive available now - rafadc
http://store.steampowered.com/app/358040/
======
Jaruzel
This actually links to a HTC video showing off the green-screen room where
non-players can actually see what the player is seeing. It's pretty cool - I
think some people would actually consider painting their 'VR Room' at home
green just to be able to show this off, or do YouTube videos of VR in action.

